

Ask HN: Getting involved in startups on the side from a non-tech background? - j51991


======
j51991
I studied information systems and I am joining a major startup in the valley
but also want to be involved in a small up-and-coming startup on the side from
a non software development aspect.

~~~
codyguy
what are your skills?

~~~
j51991
I can code at an intermediate level but am more entrepreneurial in the sense
of building a concept (product management). I have a lot of data analysis
experience from wall street internships. And the company I am joining I will
be a sales engineer at. I would say networking/sales, idea generation,
business dev, and data analysis are my strongest areas.

